# Scheels layout blinds



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anybody try the scheels layout blinds. New to waterfowling this year. We bought Dad one of the blinds and about the 4th hunt one of the plastic pieces they use for hinges broke when we were puting the pins in. Called scheels and they said to bring the blind in. They gave us a whole new blind instead of the 50cent piece. Asked them what they were going to do with the one we returned and they said they would sell it for a 100 bucks. So we bought it back. Now we have two 180 dollar blinds and we ended up paying 250 very nice.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Irecently bought one in KW-1, and hunted it hard this season. Everything works great and I dpn't have any complaints about it at all. I guess if I were to complain, it would be that it doesn't fold up enough, all in all tho, it's a good blind IMO.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought one, and completely hate it. I wouldn't buy another that's for sure. It hasn't broken yet, through one hard year of hunting. But it doesn't fold up all the way, the clips for the seat don't hold, so the seat is worthless, you have to put something underneath it for it to hold. Also, the stupid design puts stubble straps over the foot zipper, so I had to cut those off. Also it has a set of fiberglass or graphite supports for the facemesh that I had to remove because I couldn't see out of it. It is basically the same design as an SUB, but with much less quality. Just buy a SUB.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ditto what goosebuster said to the T. I didn't fully remove the fiberglass supports though. I cut the restraining threads toward the foot end and pushed them further in. I cut the buckles off and did a D ring type arrangement for the seat, though it still slips a bit. I also tapered the holes on the hinge for the doors to make the pins easier to put in in the dark.

The buckles bring up a pet peve of mine. Nearly every company that uses plastic buckle on their product always has one end sewn in. Inevitably they break and there is no easy way to replace them. While convenient most plastic buckles can't take the loads most people put on them.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I havent had any complaints yet.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Considering there are NIB. SUB blinds going for $110. I'd put my $ on the SUB. I have one of the Scheels edition blinds from 07 (made by Final Approach) and it has held up very well. Avery makes them now and like stated there are a lot of plastic pieces. The screws prevent the blind from folding completely flat. One positive is that you are dealing with Scheels instead of Avery for any problems.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i would not buy the scheels one made by avery...just spend the extra money for a finisher....my bro has a scheels one, one of the brackets broke on it and the pins for putting it together are rediculous to put it in! plus the bottom a corn stalk poked through....this is all on its first weekend...very dissappointed in it...He is probably going to be returning to scheels and buying a finisher


----------

